# Drooling and making odd noises



## Nero the Sable (Oct 28, 2004)

Kiley looks like he wants to throw up. He is making soft "ughmm" "ughmm" noises rather than "HACK HACK!" while he sort of drools in puddles on the ground and I'm not sure what's going on with him. 

I checked out his tongue to see if it was blue or to see if he was choking, his tongue is pink and his airway is fine. He's breathing normally. His spit looks sort of like when someone spits to get a bad taste out of their mouth and not froth. He keeps moving his mouth around, and I know he is trying to gather the spit in his mouth since he does this before he grooms himself. Instead of cleaning he just spits it on the ground. He doesn't look overly distressed, sort of like he is taking his time throwing up.

I gave him a hairball treatment just in case that's the problem... but I've never had him act like this before.

Has anyone else's cat acted like this while trying to pass a hairball or throw up something that didn't agree with them? I'm going to call the vet tomorrow (they are closed today and we don't have an emergency vet to pester) if this persists. I was just wondering if there was anything I might try in the meantime to help him out?


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

Sounds like whatever he's got going on may require veterinary intervention. Tooth/mouth problem would be my guess with a slight possibility of household-cleaner poisoning (?) maybe?


----------



## laurief (Jun 22, 2008)

Open his mouth and check his teeth and tongue as carefully as you can. I have read of cats getting a thread wrapped around the base of their tongue or around a tooth. See if you can find anything like that wrapped around his tongue or stuck between his teeth or between his a tooth and gums. Have someone hold him securely while you do the exam with a flashlight so you can get a really good look.

Laurie


----------



## Nero the Sable (Oct 28, 2004)

I'm starting to think the vet is going to be the only way to go too. I don't think it's cleaner poisoning because we keep everything in one cabinet and its always closed. He MIGHT have tried to eat soap or maybe crumbs of an tomato and onion pie left on a plate in the sink... (but I didn't see him do anything like that). At the worst he might have eatten something like that.

Thanks for the idea. I'll have Brad hold him while I check his teeth and tongue again. Kiley might have something I'm not seeing stuck in there. I hope it's just a thread or something like you said.


----------



## Nero the Sable (Oct 28, 2004)

I had hoped by this morning he was going to pass whatever was wrong with him... but I can't find anything in his mouth to pull out. I got an appointment with the vet's office. I'll keep you posted when I find out what's wrong with him.


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

Fingers, toes-es, whiskers and noses crossed here! *_closes eyes to send good thoughts and healthy wishes_*


----------



## Auntie Crazy (Dec 10, 2006)

Oh, I hope everything turns out ok! Please let us know. Poor kitty. :-(


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

Wow, almost 10hrs. I am hoping no news is good news.  I hope the kitty is okay!


----------



## Nero the Sable (Oct 28, 2004)

Sorry - I wish I could've said something sooner but I don't have the internet at home yet.  Here is an update on the situation.

I took Kiley to the vet yesterday (and he examined the crud out of him - poor kitty) and he said that Kiley looks healthy and he looked into the back of his throat and nothing was caught. The vet suggested that maybe a hairball is in his tummy and it's too hard for him to expel on his own. So I'm giving him cat-lax twice a day for three days... then once a day for a week after that. If he's still trying to throw up in a few days - I should bring him back and we'll x-ray his stomach. If it's too big for him to throw up or pass - then he might have to surgically remove it. The vet said that he doesn't think that will be needed though... I hope so too.

Brad and I dosed him last night and this morning... and this morning he was eatting more and seemed more friendly but it sounds like he's having a hard time purring. Then again - he wasn't purring at all since he's started spitting. Hopefully these are all good signs.


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

Oh, boy. I was really hoping you'd have a quick-fix at the vets. Anyways, it is nice to hear he is feeling better; eating and purring. Poor baby...I hope whatever it is passes soon. 
..._and *not* on your good carpet or bedding_! :wink


----------



## Auntie Crazy (Dec 10, 2006)

Ditto everything HeidiQ said. :wink:


----------



## WhiteKitties (Dec 22, 2008)

Wish it was better news, but hopefully the sweet essence of time will fix the problem. Just make sure that he's still pooping and eating, because if he's blocked and can't poop he could be in trouble very quickly. Or if he's not eating because it's making him vomit somewhere that you haven't discovered, that's also a problem. Cats are so little that foreign bodies can cause major problems very quickly - my Fergie nearly died right before the holidays after she swallowed a big chunk of string that had started to twist her intestines by the time it was surgically removed. I wouldn't wish that experience on anyone!

Good luck, and let us know how things turn out!


----------



## Nero the Sable (Oct 28, 2004)

Thanks for all the well wishes. Kiley has been eating and drinking this whole time (before the cat lax), and he is starting to spit up a bit... probably because of the cat lax.  I was worried he might not be pottying - but this morning he went poo in the box in our room. Honey and I've never been so happy for to see poop in our life. :lol: 

He's still working his jaw though and no hairballs (unless Momo is eatting them)... and I've not seen a big poo with hair in it yet from him. But he does seem a lot happier - even though he gets nervous when I come around him with a glob of goop on my finger.


----------



## Nero the Sable (Oct 28, 2004)

Good news! It seems Kiley is getting back to normal.  He's eatting and drinking a lot more and going potty more too. He's scratching the post, playing with the dog and wants lots of attention.

Yesterday afternoon I came home for lunch to find him sleeping on his back, proped up on one of my pillows. He looked so aweful that I rubbed his tummy to make him feel better... and then he vomited on his belly.  I was going to tell Brad we were taking him back to the vet today after work.

Then when I got home last night he looked so much better! No more vomiting or spitting or working his jaw or gaging. He drank a lot of water and sucked down his food instead of just acting midly interested. His hair is really crusty all around from the spit and dregs of vomit - but that's nothing a good bath and brushing can't cure.

I hope I don't jinx myself but he seems to be doing great!  It seems like he worked out whatever was bothering him.


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

Nero the Sable said:


> It seems like he worked out whatever was bothering him.


Yay! I think that is wonderful news!


----------



## Auntie Crazy (Dec 10, 2006)

Oh, yay! Good news indeed!


----------

